# A3 REAR FOG lights !



## Vit0 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey, 

i was reading over it and it seems to be like 60 type of lights switches ?
id like to do this mod however i hardly see how id put 200$ for two lights to lit up in the back.
ive checked priced on Esctuning and the Exact same switch as i do have except for the Euro Rear fogs ability is 200$ plus shipping. for something that as no wiring to do.. just a slot that enables lighting...


i will ask you guys if anyone has done it ? and to please post pictures of it. 

and what suppliers you guys purchased the euroswitch

thanks

much appriciated.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

u need to reprogram car to have fogs on also.

euro switrch 99

http://www.oemplus.com/headlamp-switch-a3-p-781.html


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Depends on the car.

My 2008 came pre-programmed... Even though I have the means to program it myself. -I felt a little 'cheated'! :laugh:

Anyhow, I got my switch off of ebay.de for about $35 a couple of years ago.

All European switches have to have fogs, because they're a requirement over there. -Don't get one from the UK because they're a different shape (RHD Vs. LHD)

But if you don't have a 2008, or if you're unlucky, you need a programming as well as the switch.

For me it cost $35 total.

mind you there are versions with and without FRONT fog lights... with and without headlight leveling controls, with and without coming/leaving home lights, with and without DRLs, with and without 'auto' light on...


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> u need to reprogram car to have fogs on also.
> 
> euro switrch 99
> 
> http://www.oemplus.com/headlamp-switch-a3-p-781.html


FWIW this switch is for pre-facelift models.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Here's my 2012 with Euro tails and fogs:










I got the tails from BKS-Tuning and the switch from a German seller on e-bay.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

How I feel when I see someone's rear fogs any time that there is >100 ft of visibility:


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

mike3141 said:


> Here's my 2012 with Euro tails and fogs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't understand why Audi's have rear fogs for both driver and passenger sides? Imo, when you have two rear fogs it makes it look as if you're riding your brakes. :sly: On my car, I have it coded so just the driver's side rear fog works. The driver side is the only side that should have the rear fog according to UK law.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

I have an 07 Premium. no tech/convenience or special package. Added 'facelift LED tails, and had TT light switch installed. VAG-com used to activate rear fogs. TT Switch had rear fogs switch


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

JDBVR6 said:


> I don't understand why Audi's have rear fogs for both driver and passenger sides? Imo, when you have two rear fogs it makes it look as if you're riding your brakes. :sly: On my car, I have it coded so just the driver's side rear fog works. The driver side is the only side that should have the rear fog according to UK law.


Bzzzt! ...WRONG!!!

I don't know how many times I see this piece of misinformation repeated on the internets, but it's absolutely UNTRUE.

The MINIMUM requirement is for driver's side only. -Check the UK VOSA website for the regulations if you want proof.

As for looking like brakelights... -BONUS so far as I'm concerned.

I don't switch them on unless:

1) visibility is bad, either fog or torrential rain and a huge rooster-tail of spray...
2) someone decides to ride by ass.

In the second example, the rear foglight switch is like a magic button which either makes idiots who want to suck onto your rear bumper either back off (shît... he's on the brakes!!!) or pass you. (I need to get past this idiot who's driving with the brakes on!)


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

My gf bought me the euroswitch from ECStuning. $160. It was a xmas gift and she wanted to buy me something for the car so I chose the switch. I have an 06, I plugged it in and it was already coded for the rear fog.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tiptronic said:


> I habe an 07 Premium. no tech/convenience or special package. Added 'facelift LED tails, and had TT light switch installed. VAG-com used to activate rear fogs. TT Switch had rear fogs switch


Does the DRL or Coming Home/Leaving Home do anything on your car? My switch doesn't have either of those buttons currently...just wondering if I could use the same switch, and if so, is it possible to get any added functionality?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

TBomb said:


> Does the DRL or Coming Home/Leaving Home do anything on your car? My switch doesn't have either of those buttons currently...just wondering if I could use the same switch, and if so, is it possible to get any added functionality?


Sadly no- they dont. My car did not come with DRl nor Coming home feature. I believe another fellow in here is trying to figure out the wiring/pins built in this switch in hopes of rewiring and using the DRL switches. 

And to VWAddict's Lament:
"I don't switch them on unless:

1) visibility is bad, either fog or torrential rain and a huge rooster-tail of spray...
2) someone decides to ride by ass.

In the second example, the rear foglight switch is like a magic button which either makes idiots who want to suck onto your rear bumper either back off (shît... he's on the brakes!!!) or pass you. (I need to get past this idiot who's driving with the brakes on!) "

Amen:thumbup:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Yep.

Just to back-up the assertion that twin fog lights are perfectly legal in both the US and European countries... Europe adheres to ECE Regulation 48 (which is also adopted by several OTHER countries also) which requires vehicles to be equipped with one or two bright red "rear fog lamps" (or "fog taillamps"), which serve as high-intensity rear position lamps to be energised by the driver in conditions of poor visibility to enhance vehicle conspicuity from the rear. The allowable range of intensity for a rear fog lamp is 150 to 300 candela.

US-specification brake-light specifications fall within this range, so as a result some European vehicles imported to the United States -including the Audi A3 (in the UK and Europe, it is forbidden to use the fog light -the one 21W bulb on the tailgate cluster- as anything other than a fog light... it may NOT be additionally used to function as brake-light or tail-light or 'running-light') have their rear fog lamps also set to operate as stop lamps in the US, since their European-specification stop lamps may not be sufficiently intense to comply with U.S. regulations, and in North America rear fog lamps are not mandated equipment. However, they are permitted equipment, and are found almost exclusively on European-brand vehicles in North America — Audi, Jaguar, Mercedes, MINI, Land Rover, Porsche, Saab and Volvo provide functional rear fog lights on their North American models. For those who think that rear fogs are not permitted in the US, take note that the final generation Oldsmobile Aurora also had dual rear fog lights installed in the rear bumper as standard equipment... though it seems most old people who owned these cars just drove with them on...

Most European countries permit rear fog lamps to be installed either singly or in pairs. If a single rear fog is fitted, most jurisdictions require it to be located either on the driver's side, or toward the driver's side of the vehicle's centreline — the vehicle left on mainland European countries, and the vehicle right in the UK. -This is done on order to maximise the sight line of following drivers to the rear fog lamp.

In most cases where only ONE rear fog light is fitted on the driver's side, a single reversing lamp is mounted on the passenger side of the vehicle, positionally symmetrical with the rear fog. However, where two rear fog lamps are fitted, they MUST be symmetrical with respect to the vehicle's center line.

Proponents of twin rear fog lamps say two lamps provide vehicle distance information not available from a single lamp.

Proponents of the single rear fog lamp say dual rear fog lamps closely mimic the appearance of illuminated stop lamps (which are mandatorily installed in pairs), reducing the conspicuity of the stop lamps' message when the rear fogs are activated. To provide some safeguard against rear fog lamps being confused with stop lamps, ECE R48 requires a separation of at least 10 cm between the closest illuminated edges of any stop lamp and any rear fog lamp within the same physical lamp assembly.

Here's a link to the full regulation ECE R48 - rev. 6 in English.


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> I don't switch them on unless:
> 
> 1) visibility is bad, either fog or torrential rain and a huge rooster-tail of spray...
> 2) someone decides to ride by ass.
> ...


This is the best use of the Rear Fogs. It's the main reason I bought that $80 switch -- I use it all the time.


----------



## Vit0 (Apr 20, 2005)

BalloFruit said:


> This is the best use of the Rear Fogs. It's the main reason I bought that $80 switch -- I use it all the time.


where did you get it at that price , mine as coming home/leaving and auto , The same exact switch with added rear fog ability is 200$ i don't understand the pricing , please help me find where to purchase these switches. will i have to give up coming home and leaving home option?

thanks


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Can't you use this?

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-Quattro-2.0T/Lighting/Switches/ES7724/


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Vit0 said:


> where did you get it at that price , mine as coming home/leaving and auto , The same exact switch with added rear fog ability is 200$ i don't understand the pricing , please help me find where to purchase these switches. will i have to give up coming home and leaving home option?
> 
> thanks


Wow, I didn't realize how old this GB was -- I *must* be getting old. 
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...light-Switch-interest-thread&highlight=switch

Here it is for sale at OEMplus for $120. 
http://www.oemplus.com/headlamp-switch-p-405.html

Fogs and Coming home functions are included. All you need then is access to VAGCOM.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

BalloFruit said:


> Wow, I didn't realize how old this GB was -- I *must* be getting old.
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...light-Switch-interest-thread&highlight=switch
> 
> Here it is for sale at OEMplus for $120.
> ...


The OEMplus one is on BackOrder


----------



## Vit0 (Apr 20, 2005)

neu318 said:


> The OEMplus one is on BackOrder


that was not bad price neither , 

any other website? ive looked and found nothing


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

ebay.de

search for [Audi 8p* lichtschalter]

And under 'Versand nac' ('ships to') make sure it says 'Weltweit' (worldwide).

They're about 25 Euros there... approx $30 US. just gotta find sellers who will ship to the USA, or get a friend in Europe to forward it for ya.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

are yellow rear fogs legal?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp. said:


> are yellow rear fogs legal?


I have yellow front fogs, i would like to know as well


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

The front fog light 'on' indicator is always yellow... but since the rear for warning indicator ("tell tale" according to te European regulations) is green, I wonder if we could have green rear fog lights?

Hmmmm.....

-Famiry purchase?


----------



## spleenman (Nov 26, 2010)

For some model years of A3, coming home lights require rewiring, and/or auto headlights. I bought a switch with coming home, and there isn't even a connector on the harness to plug into the coming home button on the switch unit.

Actually, if anyone is interested in a mint condition switch with auto, DRL switch, coming home switch, and front and rear fogs, feel free to drop me a PM. It's the old style, with no chrome, as the newer ones don't quite match the rest of my MY07 car.


----------



## sparkyjack101 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm looking for a switch that with the rear foglight position for my 2010.
The switch currently in my car has positions for DRL, PARKING, headlights and foglights.
I don't have a RLS there are the only wheel is for the dimmer.
I've looked on ebay.de but did not see anything that fits my needs.

Has anybody found a switch that hits this target?

Thanks, Jack


----------



## rnaidu (Jan 28, 2011)

*do you have the part number for the 2012 A3 headlamp switch with rear fogs?*

HI, 
I have a 2012 A3 titanium package, and am looking to add the rear foglights. I have the rear eurospec lights with fogs, but am having trouble finding the switch. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Raman


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

rnaidu said:


> HI,
> I have a 2012 A3 titanium package, and am looking to add the rear foglights. I have the rear eurospec lights with fogs, but am having trouble finding the switch. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Raman


US spec has fogs also. You just need to activate in VAGcom

you can buy switch on ecstuning.com


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

tiptronic said:


> And to VWAddict's Lament:
> "I don't switch them on unless:
> 
> 2) someone decides to ride by ass.


I hate when people ride by ass!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

asal said:


> I hate when people ride by ass!


that's

...what

......_*SHE*_

.........said.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

FYI the switch on ECSTuning won't work with the 2010 model year, we have a different wire harness... I'm having no luck figuring out which switch to buy. I've found a part number on the A1 that should work, just can't seem to find it anywhere. Here is the thread, one member was able to get the switch. I have had no luck in the US. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5303993-Euro-Headlight-Switch-2010


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> that's
> 
> ...what
> 
> ...


----------



## rnaidu (Jan 28, 2011)

bmw511 said:


> FYI the switch on ECSTuning won't work with the 2010 model year, we have a different wire harness... I'm having no luck figuring out which switch to buy. I've found a part number on the A1 that should work, just can't seem to find it anywhere. Here is the thread, one member was able to get the switch. I have had no luck in the US. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5303993-Euro-Headlight-Switch-2010


 
I ended up buying a switch from ebay germany (http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemnext&item=170846045210.html). The seller was fantastic to deal with, and I got my switch yesterday and installed it. Everything works great.


----------



## rnaidu (Jan 28, 2011)

I am trying to see if this part will work. (http://www.ebay.com/itm/380350626133?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649) on my car. I have a 2012 A3 with the titanium pkg, with self leveling xenon lights etc. If it does work, it will be a better fit.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

It says "This seller does not ship to United States." How are you going to get it here? 


And if you can could you get me one too? 

From looking at the connectors on the back it should work with no problems.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

That's EXACTLY my issue.... I know what I need I just can't source it anywhere from the US. Ugh... 



mike3141 said:


> It says "This seller does not ship to United States." How are you going to get it here?
> 
> And if you can could you get me one too?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

You're not going to be able to get a rear-fog switch from a U.S. source. You'll have to find a European source willing to ship.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm thinking maybe BKS could get the part and ship it if they had the part number?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Unfortunately the part number is on the label on the right in the picture of the back of the switch. Unless you can get the seller to divulge the part number I don't know how you'll find out what it is.


----------



## rnaidu (Jan 28, 2011)

What part number do you need? OEMPLUS may be able to get it for you. Josh or Nick have been very helpful in sourcing parts from Germany. The key is know what part number you need. The switch I ordered is new, but did not come in an OEM box, so I don't have the official part number. The two switches on the piece have 8PO919094B and 8X941531M. Although everything works, I have the self leveling xenon lights so I really do not need the extra rheostat next to the rheostat for the instrument panel.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

I found a used switch like the one offered by the non-US shipper: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320925483213?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648 

The part number is 8X941531AD.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Make sure the brushed aluminum part is not Chrome. Had a buddy that bought a euro switch recently off ebay and it had Chrome instead.


----------



## Vit0 (Apr 20, 2005)

*any switch will work as long as you code it via vag com*

ive done it , bought the swicth over ebay.de paid 40$ got it shipped to my house , swap it and code it i got two rear fogs ! 


Ciao


----------



## rnaidu (Jan 28, 2011)

*Finally sourced the correct part...it is 8X1 941 531 AD 5PR*



rnaidu said:


> What part number do you need? OEMPLUS may be able to get it for you. Josh or Nick have been very helpful in sourcing parts from Germany. The key is know what part number you need. The switch I ordered is new, but did not come in an OEM box, so I don't have the official part number. The two switches on the piece have 8PO919094B and 8X941531M. Although everything works, I have the self leveling xenon lights so I really do not need the extra rheostat next to the rheostat for the instrument panel.


 I had been looking for a long time for the correct light switch, and I finally was able to order it in Singapore of all places. The local dealer Premium Automobiles found the brand new part at the regional parts warehouse.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I still haven't been able to get the switch! Can you point me where you got yours? 


rnaidu said:


> I had been looking for a long time for the correct light switch, and I finally was able to order it in Singapore of all places. The local dealer Premium Automobiles found the brand new part at the regional parts warehouse.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

bmw511 said:


> I still haven't been able to get the switch! Can you point me where you got yours?


 Hey, I have a switch that might work with your car. I got it on eBay and it doesn't work with my 07, it has the extra single pin plug and my car does not. I can post some pics of it if you're interested.


----------



## rnaidu (Jan 28, 2011)

Let me know if you still need 8X1941531AD5PR. I could try to see if I can get another before I leave Singapore. It costs $113 Singapore dollars which equates to about US$92.


----------



## Undercrwn (Nov 5, 2012)

So all you need to have rear fogs is just a Light switch with rear fog capability and to code it? Cool


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Now if it were only that easy to get the light switch.... LOL :banghead:


Undercrwn said:


> So all you need to have rear fogs is just a Light switch with rear fog capability and to code it? Cool


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

bmw511 said:


> Now if it were only that easy to get the light switch.... LOL :banghead:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/04-10-Audi-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4d036fa017&vxp=mtr


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The ebay description is wrong. The listed switch is for facelift models only. It won't work with a pre-facelift model. Also don't know if it will work correctly with the AUTO lights on/off.

I have the 8X1 941 531 AD 5PR on my 2012 Premium Plus and all functions work. It should also work with a facelift Premium model since the only difference is the LEDs in the headlights.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

As of November 2005 (seven years ago), their were 67 different headlight switches. Source: OOOO-A3. I can only imagine that since then that list has grown to an even more ridiculous number. I love German over-engineering, but for Christ's sake...

Brian


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

P1941531AK5PR = Audi part number for the prefacelift fog light switch without the aluminum bezel.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

You dropped the '8'--the part number is 8P1941531AK5PR.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have the RLS in mine.... so I need Auto function.


krazyboi said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/04-10-Audi-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4d036fa017&vxp=mtr


----------



## redblues (Jun 7, 2011)

what's the coding for rear fogs on the facelifts? I'm guessing byte 18 on central electronics, since the coding for prefacelifts seems to affect sunroof operation on my 2010.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Change byte 18 from 62 (US) to 2B (ROW).

Keep in mind that this will make your inboard tail lights into fog lights which will not function unless you get a light switch that has the rear fog function.


----------



## DanTMWTMP (Feb 12, 2016)

mike3141 said:


> Change byte 18 from 62 (US) to 2B (ROW).
> 
> Keep in mind that this will make your inboard tail lights into fog lights which will not function unless you get a light switch that has the rear fog function.


How do I code it so after coding Byte 28 to 2B, the rear fog lights work as brake lights?

The guide here Audi A3 - Retrofit
doesn’t work (Byte 21, enable bit 4). I have a 2013 (built 2012) 8P.

Do I have to get the switch to get that particular coding to work?


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

I have no idea about the coding, but the fog lights will not work without the switch.


----------



## DanTMWTMP (Feb 12, 2016)

npace said:


> I have no idea about the coding, but the fog lights will not work without the switch.


I’m wondering if I can still get it coded without the switch. I have no use of the rear fog lights (US-car); and would like to use them as brake lights, but my turn signals are amber and I do want to keep the coding as “RoW.”

But it the coding works only if a switch is present, then I’ll purchase the switch. (The particular switch I found is 8P1941531BQ)


----------

